# Who's makes snorks for 1000xt



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

So just a little update, sold the rzr and bought can am 1000xt, so I feel snOrkels would b the first best investment but who makes a good looking kit for the 1000? Havnt really found any yet!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

Acutly where do u guys buy yur stuff such as exhaust bcuz I can't even find an exhaust for the 1000 outlander?!


----------



## jrpro130

Muzzy duals is the way to go for exhaust. Look up v force John 

The snorkels you can do pines power sports (which I don't recommend) or snorkel your Atv. Both are pretty popular. 

Performance Atv is coming out with a new kit for 1000s. I have their renegade kit but they are just an awesome quality kit. I highly recommend them 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

Thanks a lot! Lol doesn't seem like awhile out for them yet!!


----------



## filthyredneck

X2 on P-ATV, I also have their kit on my gade. Zero complaints. 

And believe it or not you can find lots of good deals on accessories for that outty on ebay.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425

Who can? YOU can!! :rockn:


----------



## jrpro130

P, that's one snorkel I bought vs making. It is rediculous under those plastics! I could copy the pines kit for sure. It is simple. But the first one had to be a kit for me!!! The 12 brute was pretty hard doing from scratch too!


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah my renegade was rediculous even with a kit.....it's pretty difficult making everything fit and still have all the tabs line up correctly to pop the plastics back together. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

Take a peek under the outty 1000...it's CRAZY. The renny wasn't bad, just the plastics are hard to line up. The outty drove me nuts. They still pop out when riding.


----------



## jrpro130

2012 Canam Outlander 1000 Snorkel Notes:

You will need mechanical skill and proper tools to install this kit.
If any doubts, our shop would be happy to install. Contact our service dept.
Quality of snorkel depends on time and care of install, results will vary.
This kit relocates the Air and CVT Intake 12" higher than stock, and the CVT Exhaust 20" higher than stock.
It increases the Air intake diameter to 2", which results in no HP loss, from bends in snorkel.
Remove all burrs and stickers so they do not get sucked into airbox and CVT.
Test fit all pieces before final gluing.
Placing hand over finshed air intake with ATV at idle, is a good procedure for testing leaks on air intake only. ATV should stall out.
Review all pictures and pieces before installing.
Air Intake Pieces labeled YELLOW
CVT Intake Pieces labeled BLUE
CVT Exhaust Pieces labeled RED
Pieces fit in number order, 1 to 2, 2 to 3, 3 to 4, and so on.
Bench Pictures of Air,CVT intake and exhaust do not show proper angles, and are only to show proper order of fittings.
Cut Air Box Intake to 5" in length.
You will need to seal airbox lid, and drain with proper silicone.
Air Intake hole in pod cover is drilled with 2 1/2 hole saw.


----------



## Polaris425

Wow that's crazy!


----------



## eagleeye76

Thats a lot of pieces. LOL Nice job!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

ya ima be sitting this one out, i like the looks of yur setup up there but i think I'm just gonna go with the snorkel youratv kit, it looks good too,


----------



## filthyredneck

^Walker on here has that kit on his wifes outty...looks good and works great, but I think he did have some issues with alignment of plastics. You might shoot him a PM.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

Guys the pics I posted is the PPSM kit. Not my own kit...

The SYATV kit is worse, very hard to install and plastics won't line up. I like it better than the PPSM kit but to each his own...and I refuse to give PPSM business


----------



## JPs300

I can't believe the companies making these kits haven't figured out a quality flex hose like I use. There's no way I'd ever do a job solely with hard pipe like that, especially something that intrecate of an install.


----------



## jrpro130

Jp I know you are a lot better at it than me, I am just saying I don't think it would be possible doing it with flex. Too many 90* and tight spaces! I could be wrong though. My renegade is flex hose (marine exhaust) and I love it. But it's all open space 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Polaris425

That stuff he sent me, you can double it over 180* and it not crush or bend. And when I say 180* I mean double it and the sides are touching all the way to the bend.


----------



## JPs300

Polaris425 said:


> That stuff he sent me, you can double it over 180* and it not crush or bend. And when I say 180* I mean double it and the sides are touching all the way to the bend.


This. The flex I use is an actual ducting hose, like drier hose but a true industrial version. You can 180* it with the inner wall touching all the way around and it doesn't collapse the ID. If you can even think of fitting PVC/fittings, you can easily fit this stuff. 

Here is a pic of the 2" in one hand - 











I sell marine exhaust as well, wouldn't be my choice any more than solid PVC.


----------



## rubiconrider

hey jp, what is the actual name/purpose of that hose you use? looks like awesome stuff and could really help a guy out snorkeling these new bikes. another question, how do you go about connecting it to abs/pvc fittings to make the stacks?


----------



## Polaris425

I just used a reducer, put a good glob of glue on it, then slid the hose over it & used a band clamp to tighten around it.


----------



## JPs300

The hose is a commercial vaccum hose produced by a company called Flexible Technologies. The part # preffix is 0354, it's got a metal helical wire along with some fabric reinforcement in the cover. It is mildly chemical resistant as well so you don't have to worry about an errant splash of oil/etc causing any problems. - There are several quality industrial flex hoses that would be comparable, this one is just reasonably cheap & readily available to me. 



I usually clamp it onto a short section of 2" metal exhaust tubing(thin wall, so no flow restriction) and either glue it into the ID of the PVC & put a couple screws into it from the outside, or if it's in a place I need a easy access I slip said exhaust tubing into the small end of a 2 x 1-1/2 reducing Fernco. The exhaust pipe fits snuggly into what would be the 1-1/2" pvc sized side, and then the large end slips over 2" PVC just as it's designed. 

Here's a pic with it connected to a Fernco as described above. - I use a banding tool & pre-formed SS bands any where I don't need a removable connection, thus the flex & Fernco are banded to the exh tubing while the big end just uses a standard worm gear clamp(which comes with the Fernco). This pic also shows a section of the heat/abrasive sheathing I use when going around a sharp edge or through an area that may see a lot of rubbing.


----------



## jrpro130

Wow that is great! How tough is it? You are giving me some good ideas! I want to start doing more snorkels 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Ricky I got some of this stuff from jp and it is legit......good stuff for sure 

the wetter the better


----------



## Polaris425

^ Me too.


----------



## JPs300

The flex on my honda has been on it for probably 7 years, never had any issues from it. Between myself & my buddy with the XMR we've done at least 15 bikes with it, and I've got people coming to my store looking for it now from word of mouth. 

It's reasonably tough, I wouldn't want to wrap it directly around a sharp edge w/o the abrasive sleeve but it handles general bouncing around/rubbing just fine. It's rated for 150* direct contact and the helical wire is plastic coated so the support won't easily rust out.


The stuff is super easy to work with, allows you to route in ways you never would have even thought of before.


----------



## jrpro130

Interesting. Well I'll hit you up for some next job I get. I really like doing hard PVC but always down to try something new. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## Outty1000XT

Here are my custom snorkels I just did to my 1000XT

Only thing I did not do is use heat wrap on the PVC near the exhaust. I was told I did not need to as the PVC can with stand a good amount of heat. Any opinions on that?














































jrPro130, thanks for the advice. I'm Angels friend. Was able to to get it all done after we spoke yesterday.


----------



## jrpro130

Nice. Glad you got it all done! Looks good


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Jpro, why wouldn't you use PPSM anymore? Just curious because I was going to get a kit for my outty 1k. Problem with the kit? Leaks? Didn't fit right?


----------



## jrpro130

I just got a box of PVC, nothing glued together. No instructions, no DVD like advertised. 

I had to call 7 times to get somewhat of instructions, and I got blown off the whole time. It was long distance to call too!

I was missing like 6 pieces of PVC, and nothing fit right. Like all the pre cut lengths of pvc were wrong. Some long some short. 

In the end I made it work and re designed it. Now I'm doing my own custom snorkels a mix of the PPSM kit and my own. 

Just check out the pics I posted, you can pretty much do it just based off that. It's not as easy as a brute but not terrible


----------



## bushlander

Hey jrpro130 I appreciate those pictures and pointing me back to MIMB.

I hear you about the troubles with PPSM. They're one of two local dealers for me and even when you're in the shop the service can be pretty disappointing.

With that design how do you get the pod off? I did a DIY airbox snorkel (gotta do the CVT yet) but I used a rubber coupler so that I could still pull the pod off.


----------



## jrpro130

bush said:


> Hey jrpro130 I appreciate those pictures and pointing me back to MIMB.
> 
> I hear you about the troubles with PPSM. They're one of two local dealers for me and even when you're in the shop the service can be pretty disappointing.
> 
> With that design how do you get the pod off? I did a DIY airbox snorkel (gotta do the CVT yet) but I used a rubber coupler so that I could still pull the pod off.


The snorkels just slip on at the pod. So you can just pull them right off. They are on pretty tight and still hold water out just not glued


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

I have a major update to this. I did another snorkel today on a 12 outty xt. Here my rough draft of the parts list. I'm going to do a write up later this week when I'm bored 

2012 can am outlander 1000 snorkels 

Airbox 

Cut off stock intake snorkel leaving 4" of rubber
Put metal exhaust adapter 1.5"
1.5" to 1.5" rubber coupler 
Small piece of PVC to 22.5 to another 22.5
1.5-2" adapter
To the riser which is 90 then 45

Cvt exhaust (left side) 
2" metal shielded rubber coupler
1.5" 90
Short PVC
1.5" 45 street
Piece of PVC
1.5" 90
Riser
1.5" 90 female to male
1.5" 90 female to female
To the snorkel which is a 90 then slip coupler then 45 then 45

Cvt intake

Take off stock snorkel leave on the boot

2" to 1.5 adapter
1.5" 90 male to female
Short riser
1.5" 90* street
1.5" 90* male to female
Short PVC
22.5 female to female
Riser
90* street elbow 
Across the bike under intake snorkel 
45* street 
To the riser which is 90 then slip then 45 then 45 

I have about 12 more pictures to add


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

2.5" hole saw for the intake snorkel. 2.25" hole saw for cvt

Exhaust coupler is a 1.75 Id to 1.75 od adapter 

Any other questions feel free to help out. This is just to help us out on the forum. It is based off the ppsm kit with a few changes 




Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## myst3ry

i have the pines kit on my 2012 outty and she needs more air .. gonna re vamp to all 2 inch ... clutches get super hot , and i have qsc and stm clutches in her....

just need more air to cool them down ....


----------



## jrpro130

Not good to hear that, I have a 1k renegade I just got qsc primary and stm secondary for...1.5" cvt

what tires do you have? and how are you noticing it getting too hot? it it shredding your belt or just the belt box is real hot


----------

